# Anyone put a plow on an Avalanche 1500?



## jab862 (Sep 25, 2003)

I am looking into a new Avalanche and I would like to put a plow on it for just a few driveways, anyone have one and had a chance to use it? I know it isn't rated for one but neither is my extended cab 1500 Silverado and it works fine for me.


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

be carefull i could be wrong but i dont think those have full frames look into it if not DO NOT PUT A PLOW ON IT


----------



## ebaron (Dec 27, 2002)

If you check the Fisher website they list the Avalanche. The one thing I remember though is that you have to throw almost 1000 pounds of the ballast in the back.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Same frame as any other gm 1500. Have put several westerns on avalanches. no problems with them yet.


----------



## jab862 (Sep 25, 2003)

Crash935, have you put them on 1500's or 2500's?


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

put them on both. Western selection guide for unimount says 7.2 lsx is the largest for a 1500, 8' pro poly for a 2500. Dont have an ultra mount selection guide right now, but i think the only thing avaliable is a 7.5 standard steel. A set of timbrens is a good idea also.


----------



## jab862 (Sep 25, 2003)

Crash,
Besides the timbrens for the 1500 do you recommend anything else? Do you leave the air bags hooked up? I did on my 1500 extended and have had no problems but I really don't plow much. I have had some tell me the air bags will go off but I find that hard to believe. I am going with what I have untill spring then want to get a new 1500 Avalanche and new blade. The one dealer in my area willing to put on a plow is the Blizzard guy nobody else. What do you guys think and the Blizzard? I take that back "I think", it might have been the Boss dealer.


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

yes i was wrong i admit it i will do that but i checked on it today and they do have full frames i must have been thinking about something else sorry for the wrong and confusing info


----------



## tim975 (Oct 4, 2002)

There's a guy running around town with a brand new 1500 Avalanche with a Blizzard plow. Haven't seen the blade on it yet, just had the light bracket.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

The old air bag line, No the air bags wont go off and you dont need to turn them off. in fact, if you turn them off by the switch in the dash you only turn off the passengers side bag. 

We wont go into the which ones better argument, it comes down to perefrence and what you want to do with the blade. I can tell you that the western ultra mount is probably the least intrusive when it comes to having to cut or remove the lower plastic portion of the bumper on the avalance and also allows you to keep your ground clearance with the receiver pockets removed.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

jab862

I have a 1500 avalanche with a sno-way plow. My blizzard dealer around here said that it was to heavy but now i found out you can put on a 7.5' LT. Either plow is good. You might like the sno-way for the down pressure. It helps alot. Also the Sno-way is a lot loghter than the blizzard.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

*JAB862*

BLIZZARD MAKES A 7'6" LT. Weighs 550 lbs.
to fit your truck. Don't, repeat, Don't, put a 700 lb plus plow on it. timbrens or not.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Avalanche is a truck that sits on a 1500 frame of there p/u line i thing a meyers or western 7,7.5 should be fine with weight in the back


----------



## boogiedown40 (Jan 2, 2004)

You should look into the 2500. You can get a snowplow prep package and you also get the 8.1 liter engine.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

A 2500 would be good but, if your only doing small commercial and residential a 1500, I would prefer one with the off road package (Z71), will be more than enough.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

We have put BLIZZARD plows on both the the 1500 & 2500 Avalaches. 

I have customer who has done extensive spring work to his 2500 and has a Blizzard 810 and an 8 foot rear plow.

Will post pics with his permission.

Look for them soon.


----------



## jab862 (Sep 25, 2003)

*1500 Avalanche*

I can't afford the gas mileage of the 2500 and I just don't need something that heavy duty. I am only doing a small amount of driveways and etc.


----------



## boogiedown40 (Jan 2, 2004)

I think that avalancheplow has the right idea with the Z71 off road package. Good luck and let us know what you get.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

If you are only doing a couple accounts or small driveways you dont really need something heavy duty like a blizzard.You could probably find something like a sno-way thats lighter on the truck and will work just fine.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

I got pics up of my avalanche 1500 with a Sno-Way up. Its in the pic forum under "avalanche 1500"


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

jt5019.

Lighter than a Blizzard which is 550 lbs?


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

here is avalancheplow pictures...


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

another


----------



## jab862 (Sep 25, 2003)

*1500AV*

REALLY NICE!!!


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

JAB........I finally tracked down the fella in my neck of the
woods with a 1500 AV. He has a Fisher MM2 7 1/2 ft. rig
on his truck ! He reports it works great and his only
complaint is the front end is low.

I told him about cranking the torsion bars up in the winter
and showed him the bolt heads to do it.
He was afraid of excess front end wear and tear !!!!!!!

But WTF? Running a Fisher plow on a non plow prep .
equipped GM truck and worrying about front end wear?

Alrighty then.............LOL..................geo


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

The first plow I looked was the fisher 7.5' mm2. The local dealer said it was to heavy and it would void my warranty. He said he could sell it to me but not put it on because he couldn't warranty it because it was to heavy for the truck. The next plow I looked at was Boss but I got the same answer. I called my blizzard/Sno-way dealer and he said the only plow that could fit it was the Son-way MT90. I now found out that I could have got a blizzard for it. You should pick the plow to fit the application. If your doing residential and small commercial go with a sno-way. If you are doing larger commercial or all commercial I would go with the blizzard. Both are made for the truck so if you have any problems with your truck your dealer should cover your warranty.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

AV............I hear ya about warranty denile on non plow
prep equipped GM trucks..........

In 01 I wanted a 1/2 ton AV (2500 Avs were not avail.
yet) or another 1/2 ton x-cab to replace my 97 but all 
the GM dealers I spoke with said NO VYU plow prep.
NO warranty on any plow related breakage.................

The Western plow dealer just asked for the front axle
rating on the door jamb and said you can have X or X
plows mounted on your rig...NO problem!

So I ended up with a 2500 x-cab................no regrets !
.............geo


----------



## jab862 (Sep 25, 2003)

*The right plow*

I won't be ordering an Av until this march - April but I am leaning towards the Snoway. Do you think I will be able to get a better off season price? Thanks guys!!!


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

2500 would certainly be a better bet if you intend to plow. I guess a 1500 will do it, but you are saying you don't need a 2500 because it is too heavy duty for your needs. If you already had bought a 1500, and you then decided to put a plow on it... OK, but to know in advance that you are going to put a plow on it and then convince yourself that a 1500 will be fine... I don't know. Obviously, you can only afford what you can afford, so wanting a 2500 when you can't afford it won't put it in your driveway.
I haven't priced GM trucks in a while, but I imagine the Avalanche is more expensive than a standard pickup. Go for a 2500 Pickup, it will probably be around the price of the 1500 Avalanche, and have the added benefit of not being *butt ugly*!

-Jer


----------



## jab862 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Ugly or Not???*

UGLY or not? 
I don't agree with the ugly part but everyone is entitled to their opinion and it will be my money and I am the one that will drive it so I'll take the chance. It really seems to be the perfect vehicle for my needs. I didn't say I can't afford a 2500. I said I can't see getting 10-13 mpg!!! I don't plan on commercial plowing - did that in the 70's. I do have a 1500 and it works great for what I need so why go overboard. From this site it looks like the 1500AV with a Snoway or Blizzard will do exactly what I want. Thanks for the input however.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

There is a big DIFFERENCE between what we WANT and what we NEED !!


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

GripTruk
The point of the Avalanche is a truck and SUV into one. It is cheaper and better than a quad cab 1500 or 2500. And the best part is you can fit a 4x8 sheet of ply wood in the back or it can hold 6 people and its not longer than a regular cab with the 8 foot bed. The issue with the 2500 vs 1500. If your not doing big commercial you don't need the 2500. Its a waste of money. payup The thing about it being butt ugly well thats your opinion.  I like the plastic molding (cladding I believe they call it) its saved me a bunch of dents and scratches. They now make them with out it so it looks like a regular truck. This is for all you guys out there that think you need a 3/4 or 1 ton truck to plow. If you know how to plow all you need to get it done is a half ton. Most commercial plowing is asking for it done to be done every 2-3". A half ton could plow that with ease. Driveways aren't that big and plowing them every 6" is cake. 
jab862 go with the 1500 Avalanche you will be happy.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

avalancheplow is right. 

On the 2500 if you do not get plow prep.
the front end is the same as the 1500. Plow prep is the difference and if you get the right weight plow for the 1500 you do not NEED plow prep.
or timbrens etc.


----------



## jab862 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Bolts*

What plow would you recommend for the 1500AV and which model? Thanks.


----------

